# When picking a farm or herd name?



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Is there a way to find out it the farm name is already taken? We are going to need to come up with a name before long but its not easy.
My son came up with The promise ranch but can a name be too long or too short? Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

You can look in the ADGA directory to see if a name is taken, but you could literally come up with a name to have it taken after the directory was published but before you tried to get that one. Best way is to have a prioritized list of those you like and give them a call. 

Length of name--don't want it too long, or you won't have enough room to name your kids anything other than Jane or Sue.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I did a Google search on the farm & herd name I wanted. There were no results, so it was the only choice I sent to ADGA, amd I got it.

Tom


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Easiest way is just call them. I had three names picked out at first...and every one was taken.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Kat

Remember this too...... Whatever it shows on your registered herd name, is what goes in front of the goats name. I say this becasue you may only want the first part of your farms name on the registry. 
Example....my place is called Kelita Gedi Farm. I do business as Kelita Gedi Farm.......but I only placed Kelita Gedi on my registered herd name . So I get Kelita Gedi Bozo as a goats name. See what I'm talking about. Be careful how you apply.....or you will have ranch, farm, etc.... before every goats name.
That said....my herd tattoo is 1KGF......which reflects Kelita Gedi Farm. I think I was lucky that I got to work it out that easy.

Now....one other thing. If you happen to want to use multiple registries on your herd, like ADGA, AGS, MDGA, NDGA......you better make darn sure that all will accept your herd name, and same tattoo when you apply for it with them. Trust me when I tell you that you can run into a mess....especially with tattoo's.

Whim


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Whim-that answers a question I had on picking a herd name-thanks!
Are there any taboos in herd naming? Just curious...I'm new to all this


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They won't let anything nasty through, and there are historical herdnames that your name can't even have a part of it. They are pretty linent when it comes to copy names like putting a V in Doe and making the herdname Dove (yes me) even though the rules clearly state that you can't use someone elses herd name in your name. Really it sometimes becomes up to the person answering the phone and putting through herdnames that day. Vicki


----------



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

good this gives me a lot to think about. Thanks for explaining the way the names get tattooed also. So there is a lot more that goes into a name than I thought I might just keep thinking about right now. This isn't going to be easy.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Not too long ago there was a thread about how everyone that posts often here came up with their herd name. Can't remember the title but it was a nice insight into what everyone had in mind.
Lee


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

mill-valley said:


> Easiest way is just call them. I had three names picked out at first...and every one was taken.


 Same here!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Nod shorter is better....

We are Texadus Family Farm... my herd is Texadus tatoo ex

We had wanted Exodus... taken and when I called I was told I could not use Exodus Family either... 

since we made our Exodus to Texas... I blended them.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Go to adgagenetics.org and search for what you want as a herd name...if there are goats registered under it, you probably can't have it 

My advice is pick something people can pronounce...I love my herd name, and I do business under Aja-Sammati Farm, but no one can say it. Of course they love it when they find out what it means, but they still can't say it :lol


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Shorter is better, and yes PLEASE make it something the average Joe can pronounce! 

I actually passed on buying a buckling I really wanted one year because of his herd name....it was really bad, lol.

Tracy


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Do most people's herd names correspond to their businesses/farms? It seems easier that way, one name to remember, but the name I like for our farm and dairy doesn't necessarily work as a herd name.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Jillian, I would choose one name to use on all of them myself. Especially since you want to start to be selling cheese.....people are easily confused, and they aren't going to remember that "Black Farms" is also "White Cheeses" 
Know what I mean?

Tracy


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep, that makes sense. This is harder than I thought it would be 

I started my art business as Green Goat Art last year before we had moved here...kind of in preparation for now . So I had thought to keep that: as in Green Goat Farm, or Green Goat Dairy...since our last name is greenawalt. And greenawalt is horrible for people to get right!
But green goat has a herd name sounds silly to me...'green goat doe' right? I could shorten it 'green' but that doesn't really sound inventive either. 

I think I'll just have to ponder some more.


----------



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

jillig, I will bet its taken but what about Green Acres?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I like your name. It is memorable. Evocative of green swards in rolling wooded hills in a foreign land.
German ? Swedish? The origin could be some inspiration for you- fun to work with history!
Lee


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

My herd name choice (Lucky L) was taken! Our ranch is Lucky L Ranch. I chose to use our last name, Laughter pronounced like otter with an L.


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Green Acres is taken. 
Lee-You are right, German. And I think it means green forest...or something like that .


----------

